

Elon Musk: Tesla Charging Locations Will Be “Virtually Everywhere” - semikolon
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/03/25/elon-musk-tesla-charging-locations-will-be-everywh.aspx

======
josephjrobison
Seems that there's a new meaning of the phrase "miles per hour":

"these chargers can provide a charge rate of up to 58 miles per hour for Model
S equipped with a second onboard charger or about 29 miles per hour for those
with a single onboard charger"

Very interesting.

~~~
greglindahl
That's always the way Tesla has quoted charging rates -- much more meaningful
than kilowatts.

